# Printing help needed



## Lou Dart (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I would really appreciate some help.... I started printing on items such as bags etc as a side line to my upholstery business but it has really taken of and I am having problems printing onto the transfer paper. I am using an Epson xp-315 with the normal ink cartridges. I am usually printing 20-50 images at a time but my images are constantly coming out streaky and I am constantly doing a head clean which is using up all my ink. I have tried researching about printers and inks but its very difficult to get the correct info as there is soooo much out there. What printers should I be looking to buy and how does the ink work to get the best out of it. I am reading about ciss but I am not sure how these work and are they the way forward ?....please help ...I'm getting busier but none the wiser ...ops forgot to mention I ma buying red grid transfer paper from photopaperdirect.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Epson is the brand of printer you need but all Epsons do not have pigment ink which must be used for transfers. CISS is a system that hooks into your printer using tubes for ink flow & not cartridges. If printing that kind of volume, that's definitely the way to go which will save you tons on ink costs. As for paper, I'd use Ironall or JPSS brands. Most will tell you these are the best on the market. I don't use CISS because I don't print in volume but many recommend Cobra Inks. No matter what you buy, you can order from any of the vendors on the left side of the page under "preferred vendors." Be well.


----------



## Lou Dart (Dec 2, 2014)

Your a legend ! Thank you so much for the info .....that really helps  So does that mean I can pretty much buy any one of the pigment ink printers ? That does explain why mine is not working !


----------



## Lou Dart (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

Just one more thing......I found this printer :

Epson WorkForce WF-7110DTW (A3) Colour Inkjet Wireless Printer 5.6cm Mono LCD

which I have found pigment ink refill kits for, do you think this one would be OK ?

Thank's


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Lou Dart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just one more thing......I found this printer :
> 
> ...


 If you're going to be doing the volume of printing you described, I wouldn't bother with refills or cartridges of any kind. Go with the CISS for maximum cost savings. Just be certain the CISS is compatible with the printer you'll be using as I'm not certain all models will be.


----------

